# x box questions



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

how do i link my pc to the xbox

can i send my music to via wireless

also can i play from music and store it on the xbox from my iphone

also can i put music on the usb stick i got from forza 3 and put that on the xbox

thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Bump Anyone ?


----------



## brinks (Jun 21, 2006)

If you go to the My Xbox on screen menu and scroll right across about third from the end is "Windows Media Centre".
Start this on the Xbox and follow the on-screen instructions. Works great on mine.
You can put MP3s and all different video file types on a USB stick and the Xbox will play them no problem.

Iphone - no idea sorry 

http://www.xbox.com/en-GB/pcsetup/alldownloads.htm

I use Windows 7 and a wireless network and all I needed to do was run Windows Media Player on the PC and it spotted the Xbox and asked if I wanted to connect.

Even streams Iplayer files if you download them to your PCs hard disk in Media Player format. Great stuff!

There's also Zune, Sky Player and Last FM all on the Xbox to use.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

imolasport said:


> how do i link my pc to the xbox


Connect your xbox to your home network, or directly to your PC. (I recommend home network via ethernet cable).
To share media with your 360 (assuming the 360 is connected to the network):
1. Switch on your PC & 360.
2. Open Windows Media Player
3. Click 'Tool' & select 'Options'.
4. Click the 'Library Tab' and click the 'Configure Sharing' button.
5. Make sure the 'Share my media to:' box is ticked then click on the 360 icon and click 'Allow' then 'OK' you you _should_ be all set 



imolasport said:


> can i send my music to via wireless


If you have the wireless adaptor for the 360 then you can stream your music to the xbox via your wi-fi network.



imolasport said:


> also can i play from music and store it on the xbox from my iphone


Sorry, not sure about that.



imolasport said:


> also can i put music on the usb stick i got from forza 3 and put that on the xbox


Yes you can.

Matt


----------

